# Help with Member Photo's



## abjcooking (May 8, 2005)

I am trying to post some pictures in Member photos.  I am logged in, but every time I try to upload a picture it keeps asking me to log in and then it sends me back to the upload page.  What's going on?


----------



## MJ (May 8, 2005)

Is your privacy in IE set to block all cookies? Thats the only thing I can think of... give it another try and see what happens.


----------



## abjcooking (May 8, 2005)

Thanks MJ, that was it.


----------



## Dove (May 8, 2005)

MJ,
How do we add a picture to a  post??


----------



## MJ (May 8, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> MJ,
> How do we add a picture to a post??


Hi Dove! 

If you want to add a picture to your post, you will need to find a website that will "host" your picture. They will provide a URL that you can paste in your post. Here are a few sites that will help host your pic:

http://xs.to/

or

http://www.imageshack.us/index.php

All you have to do is click on the "browse...." link and it will take you to your pictures. Double click on the picture you want and it will give you a URL to copy and paste in your post. If you have any questions, send me a PM.


----------



## Dove (May 9, 2005)

Thanks MJ..I couldn't believe how easy that was.
I posted a picture of my two sons and the gift they potted for my Mother's day. I am so anxious for the rest of the plants to bloom. I know one is Lavender and two are Foxgloves. 
Marge


----------

